# What happened here?



## charttv (31 May 2006)

The SPI gets hammered on open with a huge gap over the close of the previous day session. 

It trades in a narrow range for most of the day with minimal volatility. Then, in the last half hour of trade we see four massively volatile bars in comparison to the more subdued day session. 

Why was there such an explosion in volatility after the cash market closed? Does the fact that it's the last trading day of the month have anything to do with this?

5 minute bars


----------

